# FSC Notebook - Bios am rumspinnen



## Andreas Späth (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ab und zu wenn ich mein Notebook starte kommt in letzter Zeit vermehrt vom Bios die Fehlermeldung

"Letzter Startvorgang nicht richtig beendet, das Bios wurde auf die Standarteinstellungen zurückgesetzt."

Oder so ähnlich den genauen Wortlaut hab ich nicht im Kopf.

Und danach ist im Bios wieder alles auf Standart und die Uhr auf dem 1.1.2001
Auch passiert es seit kurzem des öfteren das meine Systemuhr mal einfach nach einem Kaltstart so 5-40 Minuten nachgeht.

Das Notebook ist ein Fujitsu Siemens: Amilo D 7820
Betriebsystem Windows XP Home SP2

Ich vermute mal dass da irgendetwas mit dem Bios nicht stimmt, Batterie leer oder sowas in der Art, oder kann es eventuell an Windows selbst liegen ?
Wenn es die Batterie ist, weiss jemand wie das aussieht wenn ich die Batterie austausche von wegen Garantie und sowas ?
Die Garantie gilt zwar nurnoch bis Februar aber die 4 Monate schenk ich denen nicht 
Also für die Bios Batterie ist unter demm Notebook ein kleiner Deckel.Ich vermute mal zumindest dass sich diese dahinter verbirgt, die Handbücher sind ja seit einer Garantiereperatur vor 5 Monaten bei Siemens verschollen 

Der Support von FSC hat am Telefon wie gewöhnlich von nichts eine Ahnung, beim nächsten Anruf warf man mir Bedienungsfehler vor, und sie könnten mir nicht helfen ich soll es halt einschicken.
Und der Emailsupport antwortet wie gewöhnlich nicht auf Anfragen 
Auf Einschicken hab ich keine Lust da letztes mal schon in meinen Daten herumgewühlt wurde von denen 

Edit: Rechtschreibung *pfeif*


----------



## fluessig (4. Oktober 2004)

Also ein Problem mit der Batterie liegt nahe.

Einschicken ist mit Sicherheit eine Lösung. Wenn du nicht willst, dass man in deinen Daten schnüffelt, dann schick dein Notebook doch ohne Festplatte und behaupte du arbeitest nur von CD und mit USB-Stick (Knoppix). Das geht natürlich nur, wenn du nicht die Garantie verlierst, beim Entfernen der Platte.

Es ist wirklich fraglich was dich billiger kommt: Der Versand beim Einschicken (keine Ahnung ob die dir den ersetzen), oder eine Batterie im Handel. Da solltest du dich vorher nochmal erkundigen.

Ich tippe stark auf die Batterie. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, woran es sonst liegen könnte.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Oktober 2004)

Also letztes mal haben sie, wo es ein Garantiefall war, den Versand nicht ersetzt.
Und ich behaupte mal das mich eine Batterie billiger kommt als ein versichertes Paket inklusive Füttermaterial ( oder wie man das nennt )

Wenn bei dem Wechseln der Batterie die Garantie erloschen wäre, Wäre sie das beim Ausbau der Festplatte wahrscheinlich auch.

Das einzigste wo ich sicher bin dass ich es abbauen darf ist das CD laufwerk & der Akku. ist beides mit einem kleinem Knopf dafür versehen, vermutlich gedacht um auf einen DVD Brenner upgraden zu können oder für einen Ersatzakku ( beides ist übrigens bisher keinem Händler gelungen bei Siemens zu bestellen ) .

Wenn ich nur schon meine Drive Crypt Plus Pack Lizenz da hätte... , wären wenigstens die Daten vor Einsicht sicher 


Edit: Ich versuch jetzt am Montag nochmal anzurufen, vieleicht erwische sogar Jemanden der weiss was ein BIOS ist.
Der Kundendienst erinnert mich stark an eine Firma mit einem großem rosanem Buchstaben

Edit2: Es ist ja schon Montag.


----------

